# Cavs 2nd rd pick



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

What do you guys think the Cavs should do with their 2nd rd pick?
I think they should go with a pg with size such as Marcus Moore or Marcus Banks if they slide or a shooter like Travis Hansen. Also a athletic PF wouldnt be bad like Jerome Beasley, Malick Badiane, or Josh Powell. Although taking Powell and Badiane that high might be a reach.


----------



## Cleveland Browns (Jun 12, 2002)

alexander vujacic--- 6'7 PG with great passing and scoring abilities...close to a 20 ppg and 8 apg average if i remember right...he might slip to the second rd


----------



## Seiklis (May 28, 2003)

Browns beat me to it.

Vujacic especially now that we know Moore is only 6'4"


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

If Carlos Delfino happens to be around, do you guys think the Cavs should take a look at him? He sounds pretty good.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Personally, I'd take whoever Bron wants 2 play next to him:yes:


----------



## Don'tjackthethreeup (May 18, 2003)

I would love the Cavs to get Lang, if he's still there.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Don'tjackthethreeup</b>!
> I would love the Cavs to get Lang, if he's still there.


he's been impressing in chicago and has the highest reach in the camp. i think he'll be gone by the end of the first round. 

perkins is a possiblity but iwould like the cavs to get beasley. of course cleveland could be picking up a starting pf through trade of FA (PJB back with silas?) in which case i'd lean more towards a center or point guard.


----------



## TheBowski (Jun 12, 2002)

That early in the second round it looks like there is going to be a glut of pretty good point guards and power forwards. The cavs have worked out a bunch of point guards so far, so I have a feeling that is the direction they are headed with this pick. In the Plain Dealer yesterday they had interviews with a few, and they all seemed to be enthused with the idea of playing for the cavs. Why shouldn't they? We don't even have a starting point guard. I know James will probably play a point-forward, which I am all for, but with a good back-up point guard we can slide Lebron down to the 2 or 3 exclusively so he can get some boards and what not. 

That being said, I'd like to see the cavs get Vujacic, Nelson, Thomas, Banks, Brian Cook or Rick Rickert (I know, I know, thats a pretty long list). The closer it gets to the draft, I'll narrow this down. I'd rather see the cavs pick a PG here, but there are some good PFs available (like Boozer last year). I don't think Vujacic will be available, so I'd say go for Nelson, Thomas, or Banks. 

However, who knows, maybe with a coach like Silas they just might bring Smush back. I think that would be a good situation, because Parker did show flashes of brilliance last year and I'd love to see what he could do with a good coach behind him. He's also got the height that these other point guards (except Vujacic) don't have. I find it very unlikely that Smush is brought back next year, we'll probably keep Tierre Brown though:|


----------



## Seiklis (May 28, 2003)

Wehn Silas went out of his way and commented on Smush Parker by name and hasn't down so with Brown, that tells you Parker will be back

Silas hasn't said a word of future plans about Mihm by the way


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

Why does no one have any love for Josh Howard? He'd be an outstaning 6th man.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*I read*

in the Akron Beacon Urinal (Journal) today that the Cavs have already brought in Steve Blake, and Dahntay Jones for workouts. I too think they will go PG in the 2nd, even if they do pickup a veteran FA PG.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Malick Badiane's stock has sky rocketed, to maybe even a lottery pick


----------



## Wagner2 (Jun 29, 2002)

I too think that because there are so many PGs that they will be falling, and that the Cavs could pick up a good PG with the pick. That said, there will be plenty of potential and talent left to toy with. It'll be interesting...



> perkins is a possiblity but iwould like the cavs to get beasley. of course cleveland could be picking up a starting pf through trade of FA (PJB back with silas?) in which case i'd lean more towards a center or point guard.


They have there starting PF in Carlos Boozer.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

In the second round I hope we steer away from PGs....we already have a very good young PG in the name of Smush Parker.....if we re-sign him.

He is 6'4'', super athletic, GREAT defender(if adds muscle) He is very young.

Add maturity and discipline to his game and we have a solid PG. His attitude is bad, but if he can mature under Silas we have a guy who has proved he can play D (ask Kidd), shoot the NBA three and make the passes needed by a PG.

Why go reach for another second round steal with a guy like Bell, who is going to be converted to a 1 from a 2, or a guy from a smaller school when we have no clue what we are getting.

We know what we got with Smush and we know what we have to work on, I would much rather see Howard (I loved his game at Wake), Dahntay Jones, or if Charlie Villanueava stays, him. Even Lang would be nice.

We are rebuilding, we have time....work on our bench for the second round. Go the FA route for a PG and let Smush grow under that person.....

Just my two cents.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> he's been impressing in chicago and has the highest reach in the camp. i think he'll be gone by the end of the first round.
> ...


Thats exactly what ive been saying!!! bring in PJ Brown!! He is exactly what the cavs need. I only see boozer as a bench PF. Browns defense is unbelievable, and he can put the ball in the hoop when it counts, not to mention his rebounding and veteran understanding of the game. With Silas around this may be possible. I was saying that the cavs should give up ricky for him, but since he is a free agent u are right, he might just sign with us. I hope brown doesn't go to the lakers, as that would give them another championship. 

Brown is exactly what the lakers lost in Horace Grant. How about this. IF the Cavs sign Brown, would they trade Ricky and Boozer for Joe smith and Wally world? T wolves get younger and not necessarily worse. Cavs get the shooter they wanted and a PF who can share time with Brown. Smith will be content in being that role player.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

oh and if they dont get Brown yes, sign kendrick perkins


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> I only see boozer as a bench PF.
> 
> ---------
> IF the Cavs sign Brown, would they trade Ricky and Boozer for Joe smith and Wally world? T wolves get younger and not necessarily worse. Cavs get the shooter they wanted and a PF who can share time with Brown. Smith will be content in being that role player.


When Boozer starts, he avg 15 PPG and 10 RPG shooting 52% from the field....less than half the NBA has a player that can do that, I am just wondering how you can't see him as a starting PF...

Ricky and Boozer for Joe Smith and Wally....I maybe one of the few that sees this, but KG makes Wally who he is. Wally isn't a threat on the court, he can't make his own shots let alone get to the hole. KG makes him 5-7 more PPG than Wally is capable of. He is one of the reasons why KG and the Wolves can't get out of the first round. Joe Smith (7 PPG, 5 RPG by the way)...well, he will go down as one of the worst first picks in the history of the NBA and could be single handedly the reason why the Wolves could never develope (draft picks).

Let's compare Ricky and Wally...

20.6 PPG to 17.6 PPG
5 RPG to 4.6 RPG
5.5 APG to 2.6 PPG(wow, he likes to pass the rock)

Now Wally is a fine shooter, but can you seriously tell me that Wally is better or even EQUAL to Ricky D's talent? Wally has also peaked....he isn't going to get any better, what you see is what you get...there is no telling what Ricky turns into, that could be down that could be up...but his talent level is way beyond Wally.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats exactly what ive been saying!!! bring in PJ Brown!! He is exactly what the cavs need. I only see boozer as a bench PF. Browns defense is unbelievable, and he can put the ball in the hoop when it counts, not to mention his rebounding and veteran understanding of the game. With Silas around this may be possible. I was saying that the cavs should give up ricky for him, but since he is a free agent u are right, he might just sign with us. I hope brown doesn't go to the lakers, as that would give them another championship.
> ...


Yeeck, I really don't want Wally, he is paid way too much for what he actually brings to the table. I also think that at some time the position that the Cavs will be looking to upgrade is PF (because I think that Boozer will be amazing off the bench). However I also believe that Boozer is better than half of the starting PF's in the league now. PJ Brown is not a clear improvement from what we get from Boozer.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

yeah, if teams aren't willing to give up a star player (not that wally isn't a very good player) the cavs should look to hold onto davis. he's a very special player and will be looking to take it to the next level with lebron running with him- these two have a chance to become truly great together. both are really just getting starting next year (somewhat of a rebirth for ricky) and they'd put on one hell of a show. if darius miles can put his game back together and if lebron can REALLY play the point (which would require amazing defensive skills that i don't think he possesses yet) we could have the most incredible backcourt ever assembled (especially when you consider that wagner will be coming in to play pseudo point because i'm convinced that lebron will play a sort of point forward from quite early on). oh yeah, then throw in a couple of giants (with plenty of potential yet) and...this second rounder.

BEASLEY - another great pf prospect to line up against boozer.
mario Austin
rickert
cook
or one of these pg prospects.


----------

